
What skills do self-taught programmers commonly lack? - programminggeek
http://brianknapp.me/skills-do-self-taught-programmers-commonly-lack/
======
EJTH
Hard to answer. It all depends on why the individual became a self-taught
programmer in the first place.

A surprisingly large amount of people who use high level or interpreted
languages completely lack the fundamental knowledge about how a computer works
and the history of computing.

People who learn to program because they think arduinos are interresting
typical has poor understanding of high level concepts such as OOP, design
patterns etc.

The list goes on and on.

I think many hobby programmers lack fundamental knowledge about version
control systems, but it may be a misconception.

------
Artlav
Re: article, A, lot of programmers treat their work as a work of art, so art
comes before money.

Simply speaking - while shit sells, making shit sucks.

B, having a "license to renegotiate your deal" in reality looks like "having a
license to lose your job".

Re: question, i think self-taught programmers mostly lack team and people
skills. The idea of developing code in unison with other people often feels
wrong and bizarre. Luckily, this is usually solved within a year or two of
getting a job.

------
paulus_magnus2
At work we joke "Concurrent programming (threading) separates boys from men".

[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/concurre...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/util/concurrent/locks/ReentrantReadWriteLock.html)

------
Clownshoesms
Underselling yourself isn't restricted to self-taught programmers, and I
personally haven't noticed any major differences (on that issue) worth leaping
for the electronic quill for.

